
Show HN: Stupid RSS Reader – PWA RSS Client on Angular 7 - gurov
https://github.com/gurov/stupid-rss-reader
======
gurov
Hi, HN! I'm tired of different stupid RSS clients and I created own Stupid RSS
Reader.

Features: * Stupid RSS is Progressive Web App * You can install it to your
smartphone * Very simple interface * Offline mode * All user data are stored
locally only * Posts are stored for 30 days. Deletion occurs after downloading
new ones * Open source

